# Threats and foul language



## packman mike (May 10, 2013)

Does this site have rules against others threatening you and using foul language??? How does one report such behaviour???


----------



## lori in thayer (Apr 8, 2015)

Just take a deep breath and move on. This is why I (and many other serious pickers) haven't posted in this group in several years. I guess I'll just keep my finds to myself and my local picker friends who don't get caught up in the drama. I thought I'd give it another chance to see if folks had grown up...Not so much.

Adiose


----------



## shroomwinkle (May 6, 2013)

I think it does, only shroomwinkle is aloud to be a smart azz. Hey good luck this there. I will give these people the pictures there dreaming of on friday, gettin off work a couple hours early and headed out to Two Rivers.


----------



## packman mike (May 10, 2013)

Shroomwinkle...you can call me anything you want, just don't call me late for morels. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey winkle toes there not up yet so no big bag for you. That was funny!!!! I haven't heard anything around my neck of the woods so I'm gonna hold off for a week. Well I hope I can hold off until next week!!!


----------



## slicker_picker (Apr 25, 2014)

Reports are coming in all over the state. A few more days of 60-70° days and 45-50° nights with some rain inbetween and they will be up this weekend. Last year the main push was around April 26th... But we were cooler with less rain, and a couple cold snaps inbetween. Im headed to my Mo river bottom spots this weekend. Hopefully i dont get skunked.


----------



## shroomwinkle (May 6, 2013)

Whoa whoa whoa, winkle toes, that is the best you can come up with, i pretty well set myself up for way worst then that. I agree with you a little early around Lincoln I'm thinking June 1st, anyway the big bag WILL be out friday for me.


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

Good come back winkle. I've always appreciated your sarcasm well once I found out you were actually funny. Hey don't get ran down by a wild boar. But just in case I've heard if one is chasing you all ya have to do is turn around and say WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!! Good luck this weekend.


----------

